# eclipse project sharing



## coolian (31. Mrz 2019)

ich brauche etwas mit dem ich ein projekt mit einem anderen user live bearbeiten kann, giebt es da sowas


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mrz 2019)

Google "eclipse collaborative editing" oder "eclipse live code sharing"
-> https://marketplace.eclipse.org/con...-collaborative-editing-and-pair-programming-0

Muss es denn aber wirklich "live" sein, also beide Leute können in Echtzeit Änderungen an dem Projekt vornehmen und sehen die Änderungen des jeweils anderen sofort? Das schreit geradezu nach Problemen.

Normalerweise nutzt man ein Code-Repository z.B. Git per GitHub oder BitBucket, um Stände eines Projektes auszutauschen.


----------



## kneitzel (31. Mrz 2019)

Ja, dazu verwendet man eine Source Verwaltung. Es gibt diverse Anbieter, die das auch kostenlos anbieten.

Ich selbst nutze für meine Projekte Azure DevOps, frei für bis uzu 5 User. Aber Gitlab bietet wohl auch kostenlos private Projekte. Wenn es Open Source sein soll, dann ist die Auswahl deutlich größer, dann hat man GitHub, SounrceForge und viele andere,...

Die Auflistung ist auch noch bestimmt nicht vollständig....

Kann man auch generell selbst aufsetzen. Gibt Server und so ist relativ einfach aufzusetzen und dank heutiger Breitband-Verbindungen und dyndns könnte man das auch auf dem eigenen System laufen lassen (So das dann durchläuft...

Viele Grüße,

Konrad


----------



## kneitzel (31. Mrz 2019)

Ach s mit dem live bearbeiten übersehen ... da würde ich dann eher eine Lösung wie TeamViewer verwenden (oder andere Lösung, Skype kann auch Desktop sharen....)

Viele Grüße,

Konrad


----------



## coolian (31. Mrz 2019)

ich bin zu dumm um das in dem link bei eclipse zu installieren das wird beim market place nämlich nicht angezeigt


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mrz 2019)

Dann installier es halt über die Update Site und nicht per Market-Place:
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.


----------



## coolian (1. Apr 2019)

ok wusste nicht das das geht


----------



## coolian (1. Apr 2019)

keine ahnung wie das funktonirt kann nicht mal ein account erstellen


----------

